# redfish fly rod opinion



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I really like my TFO TiCrX 8wt, I've honestly broken too many expensive rods and the TFO warranty rocks!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

There's a couple of Texan fly board members that might have some good advise on that subject, especially sjrobin, who is a redfish guide there.

A couple of preliminary questions tho.....

Will this be your 1st 8wt? New to fly fishing? What other fly rods have you thrown and if so, for what? Basically, what's your experience with fly fishing and with reds on fly?

What are the conditions? I take it, shallow, wide open but grass?

When you are referring to "stick", you are referring to "rod only", not the whole outfit. Right?

Have you thrown the Clutch Core? Have you thrown other rods? 

Other rods I would try casting in that price range in what I might work for you would be the TFO Mangrove & BVK, Orvis Recon the new Clearwater, Scott Tidal, Sage One, Hardy Proaxis, Loomis Pro4x and Cross Current (Pro-1 Saltwater) and finally (tho I've never tried them) Marshfly Journeyman.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

dingoatemebaby said:


> I really like my TFO TiCrX 8wt, I've honestly broken too many expensive rods and the TFO warranty rocks!


Ok, that too! 

Dingo.... Long time, no hear from. We doin another fly swap this year??

Btw Sam, welcome to the fly fishing board of microskiff!


----------



## Sam Arguello (Oct 28, 2016)

I have been throwing a TFO bvk 8wt for the last year and I've enjoyed it but it is a little too fast. I feel my presentations could be a little better with a slightly slower rod. I mostly fish grass flats and oyster reefs either wading or from a boat. As for the outfit I have been looking at the tibor backcountry for a reel and am undecided on the rod. Thanks ya'll for the input


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I fish here in Texas too. Backwater gave great suggestions above. If you find the BVK to be a little too fast, I would start with the Mangrove, Recon, Journeyman and Tidal. I got the opportunity to fish a Journeyman a few weeks ago and it is a great stick. The Crosscurrent Pro-1, and Proaxis one piece are fantastic as well and would be my first choice of the above listed rods if travel isn't an issue. Although, they are faster than the others listed. 

The Tibor back country will handle reds just fine.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a stuck record here, but my vote after 25 years in South Texas chasing redfish from a canoe, on foot and (lately) from a skiff is the TFO 200-300 grain MiniMag with 9 weight redfish taper. It's an inexpensive S-glass graphite hybrid, with a lot of feel and a progressive load that delivers even large and/or heavy flies very accurately inside of fifty feet. It can drop a fly down gently and throws a mean curved cast, which is super useful when Mr Redfish pops up suddenly and is facing away from you. The 8 foot length improves accuracy, lowers swing weight and wind resistance, turns fish better and reduces high sticking when landing fish alone. I've caught ling and jacks, oversized reds and a bunch of double digit peacock bass on mine and it has endured several weeklong trips to Colombia. In short, it isn't a glamour rod, but it is a durable fish catching/fighting machine for about half your budget. If you're near CC you are welcome to cast mine.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Kinda depends on where you fish on the coast. The water clears substantially as you move further south. Sometimes that means further casts. But sometimes the water clarity means nothing and you're still casting 30-40' down in SPI. I say that only because some guys find it difficult to quick cast with a lighter style line, and overline the rod to make a quick short cast. 

Once I find the right line for a particular rod, I keep it, no matter what size fly I use or whether my shots are 20' or 80'. Some (most?) will disagree with that and tailor line to casting distance and fly. 

Any rod will work, reds are not spooky fish overall. The TFO BVK is my go to 8wt. For a slower rod, I'm leaning more towards the Scott Meridian. I didn't care for the action initially, but have really started to enjoy casting it. Albeit, I'm using it weak hand due to some shoulder issues, so my preference maybe more related to the inability of me to over power the rod off handed, which is a good problem for me.

I like the old Pro Axis 1 piece alot, great rod, sucks to travel with, I'd buy one if you can find it. I casted the Clutch, didn't really fit my casting style, but good rod. I'm about to list a Chinese made rod on ebay, I picked up a couple and use them a back ups. Great redfish rod. Faster and heavier than an Orvis H2, lighter and slower than a BVK for a comparison.

Any Tibor is more than sufficient.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Just want to throw out there that today only Allen Fly Fishing has their Volant rod on sale half off using V50 code. I haven't used this particular rod, but I do like their products.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Sam Arguello said:


> Looking for a new 8wt redfish stick for the flats here in texas. Currently considering the Clutch Core does anyone have any experience with it. Though i am open to other suggestions of rods under $500. Thanks ya'll


I fish on the lower laguna madre and have seen/thrown every rod out there. If I was you I would go with the clutch. T Hey are made with great components. TFO is not what I would recommend. Sage method is another in that range I would try if I was you.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The sage salt can be found in your budget. It loads a bit deeper in the blank, it does really well with wind. If you come across a used proaxis 1pc it's a heck of a rod, a bit on the fast side but an excellent rod.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I also have Hardy one piece rods (Zenith in 7 and ProAxis in 9) and they are great, but personally I don't think they will fit your program for a slower rod. Nor will the Method.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sam, if you were not comfortable with the BVK, then the clutches are out for you, including some other fast rods mentioned, like the Method, Meridian, H2's, etc.

I wanted to like Clutch.... but I can't and I don't. I personally love fast rods (it's my style). But I also appreciate an easier throwing rod as well. That being said, Clutch may classify them as fast, But IMO, they are stiff and have no life to them. Big difference between fast and stiff.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

The core is a totally different animal than the archipelago. In my brutally honest opinion they suck... It's comparable to a wet noodle. Some people like them but I don't at all nor does anyone I personally know. I would try a tidal in that price range. I own a 6wt and have fished with the 7 and 8 on a few occasions. I think they are very easy to cast as long as the line is true to weight as they are a bit slower than a meridian. I like the cortland guide taper or underline by 1wt with airflo.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fyi the guide taper is a 1/2 line weight heavy.....


----------



## Sam Arguello (Oct 28, 2016)

Right now I am planning on cast the Gloomis Pro4x and the Scott Tidal. Thanks for the input ya'll


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sam Arguello said:


> I have been throwing a TFO bvk 8wt for the last year and I've enjoyed it but it is a little too fast. I feel my presentations could be a little better with a slightly slower rod. I mostly fish grass flats and oyster reefs either wading or from a boat. As for the outfit I have been looking at the tibor backcountry for a reel and am undecided on the rod. Thanks ya'll for the input


Sam is the BVK your first fly rod and what line is on the reel? The BVK 8 wt is good for most Texas sight casting in the wind. Landing the fly in the red fish wheel house is seldom easy with any brand/action of fly rod. Your casting accuracy/fly choice and matching the line to the rod and leader length/size to the conditions is more important than the brand/action of rod. If you wade most of the time your reduced visibility, foot action, and casting motion will spook a lot of fish as you move through shallow water.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin has got me thinking....

Sam, what is the line you have on your BVK 8wt?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and throw a Scott Tidal. I recently picked one up for a rod that is easy for intermediate anglers to throw. I find myself fishing it more and more. Easy casting, good feel on the load, and can still punch a long cast. It's a 7 wt, but the 8 is excellent as well.

Runner up is the TFO Mangrove. Easy casting and a great close in rod for those fish that pop up at your feet. Smooth load as well.


----------

